# Autism Support Groups near Springs



## DonnaVV (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi All, I was hoping someone could help with info or contact details for Autism support groups near the Springs area, my son (4 years old) and I have joined my husband here in Dubai recently and we are looking for a support group. My son has autism and is non verbal.

Any info will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

You could email these guys and ask them if they know of any support groups near The Springs. They are based in Satwa, about 20 mins drive from The Springs.

Dubai Autism Center


----------



## DonnaVV (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks so much


----------



## saban99 (May 14, 2012)

Hello,

I was wondering if you find any group around the Springs?


----------

